# Links don't work



## smokyokie (Feb 13, 2007)

My email notifications take me to a "web page cannot be found" page instead of to the thread.  Anybody else?  This is as of 10:00a.m. cst.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

I will look into that.. It seems like I fix one thing and two more pops up


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

Smky,

I think if you unsubscribe from the threads and then subscribe to them again it will correct the problem.

I hope I am right..


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 13, 2007)

You poor thing.  You must be worked to death.

Links are working now.

Is there a way to subscribe to a forum (like roll call) so that you're notified every time there is a post on the thread?

Thanx,
         Tim


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

Click on Roll Call or whatever forum you want > Click on Forum Tools at top of first thread and select "Subscribe to Forum"


----------



## Dutch (Feb 13, 2007)

So, Jeff, how does Abby like having you sans hair??


----------

